# Pudden's day out: 300 ptarmigan, 7 moose, 1 fox, and 19 snow angels



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

scroll down a few posts for more pics; could only load a few at a time because of slow internet. 


Pudden went on a long ski in the mountains with mama today - all the way up our valley. There was a large (300 or so) flock of ptarmigan in the willows and lots of moose. Much excitement and some rooroos. We also saw a red fox, and Pudden made a total of 18 snow angels. Mama made one, for a total of 19.

The old building is from the mining era 100 years ago; it's an old railway station. Here, the ol' sourdough miners would have sat on the porch on a Friday night waiting for the little put-put-train to take them to Nome, where they would have thrown around their week's earnings in the local saloon. Some of the old rail tracks can still be seen here and there.

skiing was fantastic today; the country like an empty bathtub; the snow new and pristine. Nice change after we had 12 blizzards in a row


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures!! How come no moose pics though??


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

here more pix. Can't post too many at a time because of slow connection


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool pics..must have a blast up there.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

What is pudden hooked up to when you are skiing?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

here some more. Moose pix, rooroos, and a tired Pudden at night


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

she's on her skijor line, or on a long 100 foot running leash, or she's loose. However, today there were moose everywhere, so no off-leash. She goes and chases them, and Mama won't allow it 

btw, the many small tracks everywhere are ptarmigan. They prefer to walk rather than fly (reducing their carbon footprint, I guess). They kinda scuttle from willow to willow to eat the bark off the bushes. Their feet are very furry to help them stay on top of the snow. In the winter, they are white, and brown in summer.
The other set of tracks going up the mountain is from an Arctic hare.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics! Now I know where Bullwinkle lives! Pudden has a wonderful life. I'm glad your weather cleared up (a bit).


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

whoops - double post. Messy internet connection...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow great pics of pudden and the scenery - wow


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Fantastic scenery and pictures, Pudden looks like she's having a great time


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

wow what a brilliant place to be. pudden you lucky thing.

how do the dogs cope with the cold? doesn't it bother them?
it was a bit chilly here last night so i put the heating on for the pup lol.
looks like i am spoiling him if pudden is happy in all that snow.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful! Looks like she had a great time!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice Pudden pics! She has a great life and some great scenery the old train station area looks like a neat place to explore!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Great pictures.Everything looks so lovely just want to jump in the picture and ski with you.Pudden,you some super active dog.Have you got a super dinner again?


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I think your outings with Pudden are just great. I always get so excited when I see you've posted a new adventure. Pudden is living such a awesome dog life.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

The two of you sure lead an adventurous life! Do you ever need to put boots on Pudden to protect her feet? I particularly liked these too pics. The first looks like a Stairway to Heaven and I'm wondering where Pudden's tracks are in the second? I think I see her lead. I guess she came around from the back, but I don't see her tracks...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Fantastic. Pristine is the perfect word!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you for posting these awesome pictures and your comments. My week is complete now and I can greet the world with a smile. Pudden is a lucky girl.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Some really fantastic pictures! Beautiful scenery. And I see Pudden is a pro at removing those darn snow balls from between her toes......!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Terrific pics and wonderful scenery.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. Pudden is one lucky girl!!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL pictures!! Where in Alaska do you live? I have a sister that lives in Girdwood....Alaska is such a beautiful place that's for sure


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow! Great pictures! I love how excited Pudden is to see the Moose (I so want to call them Meese ). No wonder a long lead is a must! She wanted to go say hi in the worst way. Thanks for sharing with us. It seems like quite a rustic life you lead to this city girl, and yet I'm so jealous!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks all 
Paula - the first of those pics shows Arctic Hare tracks. In the second, Pudden climbed the rock from the side, so her tracks would be along the crest of the hill.

On most of our outings, she's allowed to run off-leash, but the meese  have really moved into our valley after all that snow. I'm trying to teach Pud to be more reasonable about them. She's learning to sit quietly and watch with me when the moose are near. In time, she may be able to be off the leash around them.

The lead is at least 100 foot long, though, so she can do virtually all the exploring and running as if she were off leash. In the open country it doesn't get snagged anywhere either. It's a pretty good compromise. She's a wild child, and Mama must keep her safe


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Love, love, love your adventures with Pudden! I've got a couple of questions: do you ever use boots for Pudden or doesn't the snow collect in her paws? Is it ever too cold to take her out for a hike or a ski? Do you carry anything to ward off the moose if they get annoyed and decide to go over you? I accidentally came between a mama moose and her calf in Yellowstone one time while hiking to a glacial lake....it was almost the end of me. Final question: do you carry a cell phone in case of emergency out there in all that lovely space, or is there no connection so no point?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I use booties sometimes, but the Pudden is pretty good at taking care of her feet along the way. And no, it's never really too cold. Yesterday was sweet and mild, ca. 5 or 10 degrees. When it's minus 15 or much colder, we just won't go as long.

And no...I don't carry anything  The best remedy with moose is to just stay away from them. I've been charged by them, too, and have mighty respect for them. As long as you can see well ahead, you'll see them and can get out of their way. It's trickier when we ski home at night in the dark and they lurk around our cabin. When there's a moose in the trail, we just backtrack and go arond it with a wide berth.

And no, no cell phones out here. I'm thinking of getting a personal ELT, just in case though.


----------



## Nikki Boy (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow that is really cool!!! Great pics looks like Pudden had a blast and was a bit tuckered that night!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful pictures. Pudden looks like she was hoping for a moose meat dinner tonight.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love all of your and Pudden's adventures. Cant show these pictures to Bama because he might want to run and join you both. He has enough energy for 3 dogs and would love all that adventures and seeing meese (LOL). The biggest thing he has seen is a rabbit.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

After spending all day breathing in car exhaust, sitting in traffic, getting irritated that there are too many commercials on the radio it's so....AWESOME to have proof that the world, yet sometimes it's hard for me to see it, is still a beautiful place. Mixing such a special Golden in with it just makes it better. Seriously though, thank you for sharing your adventures with us. It really does put a smile on my face.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful! Looks like she had a great time!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh WOW. I love seeing your pictures and hearing your stories! What a surreal, beautiful landscape. Pudden is such a cute character, and she has a great Mom who tells great stories!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Loved the pictures! Now, if Pudden could just learn to take one of Momma doing her snow angel . . . .


----------

